# Old School Diamond Audio D6 (NIB)



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

I just got a new (old) tdx 10 from this seller for a great price. I remember the D6's to be very respected back in the day, was supposed to be comparable to a W6.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Diamond-Au...350499?hash=item4416168423:g:OI8AAOSwD39abpGz


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

They're ok sub nothing special


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I’m currently running a d9 in my work mini van. Love the old DA stuff


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

I just got the tdx in, after about a week of time to loosen up, it is definitely my favorite sub ever. Ported tuned to 33hz with 1200+watts. I was worried It wouldn't be loud enough for my needs (i.e. TRON soundtrack), but I am more than happy with the sound and output.

Front stage up next..


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah one of those things can usually do the trick for most. I had 2 of them each had a D5 1200.1 on it and it was real loud


----------

